# Pen collection display



## nsfr1206 (Jun 8, 2013)

I would like to see some pics from some of you guys that collect pens. I have these nice pens that I have received from PITHS and stuff and would like a classy way to display them. What kind of ideas can you give me? They are mostly in a drawer right now and that isn't the way to see them.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 8, 2013)

Boy this is another one of those projects that I started about 2 years ago and have just about all the parts cut. I need to assemble and do some flocking. It is a cabinet style that will be hung on a wall. When I retire next year that is one of the first projects I am going to finish.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jun 9, 2013)

nsfr1206 said:


> I would like to see some pics from some of you guys that collect pens. I have these nice pens that I have received from PITHS and stuff and would like a classy way to display them. What kind of ideas can you give me? They are mostly in a drawer right now and that isn't the way to see them.



I have a number of these in my collectionas well ...  (they are all beautiful pieces of art) ... and stored away in a drawer... I've decided that this is a total waste, so instead of storing them away, I'm going to put them out on my desk in a container/holder where I can reach them and start using them... they were meant to be used, not just looked at so I'm going to use them...


----------



## plantman (Jun 9, 2013)

Here are a couple photos of a project I am working on at the present time. I bought two of these cabinets at a yard sale for $5.00 each. I call them DARK VADERS. As you can see by the first photo they are black, top, bottom, back, and shelfs. In the second photo, I have knocked out the back and replaced it with glass. This will now be the front of the cabinets with the doors opening, one left one right, in the rear. I did this for three reasons. 1 To add more light to the inside, 2 To keep little hands from altering the contents, and 3 If you want to use them for shows it keeps the contents safe. Next I ran some custom mouldings on my shaper to add some interest to the plain design. I also replaced the shelfs with glass wrapped in cherry wood. I built rolling base cabinets that can be used with or without the top units. I am refinishing them at the moment, and will add more photos when I complete them. Jim S


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 9, 2013)

plantman said:


> Here are a couple photos of a project I am working on at the present time. I bought two of these cabinets at a yard sale for $5.00 each. I call them DARK VADERS. As you can see by the first photo they are black, top, bottom, back, and shelfs. In the second photo, I have knocked out the back and replaced it with glass. This will now be the front of the cabinets with the doors opening, one left one right, in the rear. I did this for three reasons. 1 To add more light to the inside, 2 To keep little hands from altering the contents, and 3 If you want to use them for shows it keeps the contents safe. Next I ran some custom mouldings on my shaper to add some interest to the plain design. I also replaced the shelfs with glass wrapped in cherry wood. I built rolling base cabinets that can be used with or without the top units. I am refinishing them at the moment, and will add more photos when I complete them. Jim S


 

Put some hockey puck LED lites in the top and that would look cool. Like the look.


----------



## carlmorrell (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm crazy, I know it.  Please don't judge me.  This is my wood collection. From about 10 years ago.

I had a lot of #2 common cherry I used to make the frames.   Mitered and splined joints. Dyed black.  The backs are clear acrylic, painted white on the back side.  Originally, I used gold elastic braid to hold the pens in place.  When the braid dried out, pens started dropping out.  So I switched to fishing line.

I originally had tempered glass doors.  But they hid the pens too much.


----------



## beck3906 (Jun 9, 2013)

carlmorrell said:


> This is my wood collection.


 
Cool.

You say this is the wood collection?  Is there an acrylic or other collection?


----------



## carlmorrell (Jun 9, 2013)

There are about 300 species of wood on that wall.  360 pens total. 10 are acrylic. Back in those days acrylics really sucked. 

No there is no other collection per se.  Other than the pens I have made in the last two months.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jun 9, 2013)

*Pen chest*

https://plus.google.com/app/basic/p...0746792583711172165/album/5225114635979968561

This is my pride and joy so far as pen chests go. Holds a total of 100 pens.


----------



## plantman (Jun 9, 2013)

jttheclockman said:


> plantman said:
> 
> 
> > Here are a couple photos of a project I am working on at the present time. I bought two of these cabinets at a yard sale for $5.00 each. I call them DARK VADERS. As you can see by the first photo they are black, top, bottom, back, and shelfs. In the second photo, I have knocked out the back and replaced it with glass. This will now be the front of the cabinets with the doors opening, one left one right, in the rear. I did this for three reasons. 1 To add more light to the inside, 2 To keep little hands from altering the contents, and 3 If you want to use them for shows it keeps the contents safe. Next I ran some custom mouldings on my shaper to add some interest to the plain design. I also replaced the shelfs with glass wrapped in cherry wood. I built rolling base cabinets that can be used with or without the top units. I am refinishing them at the moment, and will add more photos when I complete them. Jim S
> ...


 
Thanks John. The tops of the cabinets are also clear, giving me no place to mount puck lights, so I may have to go with Super Bright LEDS in rope form around the inside of the top, with mirrors on the bottoms. This will also give me a balanced no shadow effect. I don't work with plans, just build as I go, so final design changes from day to day. Jim S


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Aw.  I could not get to the link and really wanted to see it. 

Is this the same one you have posted here before?  I really like your pen chests!





wood-of-1kind said:


> https://plus.google.com/app/basic/p...0746792583711172165/album/5225114635979968561
> 
> This is my pride and joy so far as pen chests go. Holds a total of 100 pens.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jun 10, 2013)

brownsfn2 said:


> Aw.  I could not get to the link and really wanted to see it.
> 
> Is this the same one you have posted here before?  I really like your pen chests!
> 
> ...


----------



## RichB (Jun 10, 2013)

It still doesn't work here. Would sure like to see it. I use'd Chrome and IE


----------



## Turned Around (Jun 10, 2013)

carlmorrell said:


> I'm crazy, I know it. Please don't judge me. This is my wood collection. From about 10 years ago.
> 
> I had a lot of #2 common cherry I used to make the frames. Mitered and splined joints. Dyed black. The backs are clear acrylic, painted white on the back side. Originally, I used gold elastic braid to hold the pens in place. When the braid dried out, pens started dropping out. So I switched to fishing line.
> 
> I originally had tempered glass doors. But they hid the pens too much.


 
That's an awesome display. I really like that.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Still did not work.  

I hope you upload it and the new one.  Love to see the designs.

I am working on one out of scrap wood.  Just to see if I can do it.  Not nearly as nice but I need to sharpen my skills so that is why I am practicing.


----------

